# Oil Problem



## boot92 (Oct 23, 2009)

So, I've got a 1997 VW GTI 2.0L
and its had this weird oil problem, where if you drive it after awhile, and you dont granny it, the Oil Light comes on and beeps, its very annoying, it usually does this after 30 mins, if you drive the car past 3200rpms or 70mph on the road. when it comes on, it stays on until you let off the gas completely, then as soon as you push on the gas again, 3-5 seconds later it comes on again. I've had it happen where the oil light doesn't go off and stop beeping till the car idles. Usually I notice that after this happens, the car usually starts to tick (sounds like valve tap) as if it was low on oil, but you can check it and its full
I Just changed my oil, and filter. no leaks, no low oil, no nothing.
whats wrong? plz help asap


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

*Re: Oil Problem (boot92)*

Get the oil pressure tested, could be worn oil pump or blocked oil pick up tube.


----------



## precision upholstery (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: Oil Problem (boot92)*

what brand oil filter? if its not a OEM brand filter you can have this problem. The other thing you can check is your high/upper oil pressure switch. 
And doing a oil pressure test is a important step.


----------



## Michael Cahill (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Oil Problem (precision upholstery)*

Test you pressure switch.
if it checks out, drop your oil pan and have a look.
if you dont see any obvious blockages, replace the oil pump.


----------

